# Triton Fountain Pen in Red w/Gold Matrix Tru-Stone



## Lenny (Sep 6, 2011)

Another Triton in Tru-Stone ... this one Red with Gold Matrix. This tru-stone turns very easliy! 

Comments or suggestions welcome.


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lenny, your pen is beautiful. So, in your opinion, Tru-Stone is a good material to use? Not too tough for standard HSS tools?


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice job, Lenny!


----------



## 76winger (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice pen Lenny!

Bill,
I've turned quite a few peices of truestone using HSS skew with no problems on the lighter colors. However: the darker colors that I've done so far such as black gold matrix and Azurite (dark blue) caused me to have to stop and re-sharpen during turning more than once.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 6, 2011)

t001xa22 said:


> Lenny, your pen is beautiful. So, in your opinion, Tru-Stone is a good material to use? Not too tough for standard HSS tools?


 
This particular tru-stone is considered one of the easier to turn blanks... the only other one I have experience with is the Black w/Gold Matrix ...supposedly one of the HARDER ones ... The first of those was VERY HARD ... the second one seemed much easier.

I do use a Woodchuck but in conjuntion with HSS skews.


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Lenny, unfortunately I haven't made the plunge to invest in a Woodchuck yet (plan to). 

Dave, thanks for the heads-up on your experience. Based on what both of you have said, I think I am going to give some TS a try.

thanks


----------



## Lenny (Sep 6, 2011)

t001xa22 said:


> Lenny, unfortunately I haven't made the plunge to invest in a Woodchuck yet (plan to).
> 
> Dave, thanks for the heads-up on your experience. Based on what both of you have said, I think I am going to give some TS a try.
> 
> thanks


 
Yes, you should! Don't let it scare you.... Sharp HSS cuts better than carbide .... just not for long  

Well worth the effort!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice pen Lenny, I like the Triton kits, that tru stone is pretty material.


----------



## rkimery (Sep 6, 2011)

A Beaut!
Just did a Triton Fountain in Amboyna Burl, the 2nd in a week!  
Had the first one out a total of 10 minutes before it sold  in an Art show Saturday....


----------



## Florida Marine (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, that looks exactly like the scarlet/gold blank that Jon made me...


----------



## Rick P (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Lenny (Sep 7, 2011)

rkimery said:


> A Beaut!
> Just did a Triton Fountain in Amboyna Burl, the 2nd in a week!
> Had the first one out a total of 10 minutes before it sold in an Art show Saturday....


 
Congrats on the sale! You can never go wrong with Amboyna burl!


----------

